# So I made my own blaster beam (ie. star trek TMP)



## StephenForsyth (May 25, 2016)

No idea what section to put this in so fuck it, off topic it is.

I made a blaster beam.







Like most of you guys probably do, I worship the star trek TMP score, my curiosity got the better of me so I decided to go out and just build one. Mine's "only" 3 meters long and "only" has 15 strings but it seems to go alright.

Here's a video example of playing the thing.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzY3VEy-TGy3OGU2YTU3bk96QW8

and here are some random sounds just taken while I let it record in my brothers garage, just a tiny bit of EQ and a touch of delay here, any reverb you hear is actually just coming from the beam itself.


https://soundcloud.com/stephenforsyth/beaming/s-LGsyz

The noise is atrocious right now which I put more down to the location we were recording in and it's proximity to electrical equipment so I'm sure once I get it out of the garage and into somewhere more appropriate we can fix that.


----------



## Hannes_F (May 25, 2016)

Great stuff man!
Perhaps we could move it into Gear Talk or to Acoustic & Orchestral?


----------



## NYC Composer (May 25, 2016)

I think that's awesome!


----------



## RiffWraith (May 26, 2016)

Cool!


----------

